# PELLET GRILL AND RUST



## goliath (Feb 4, 2014)

i am looking at buying a used pellet grill, the exterior is mint, the pellet pooper and burner are fine and work well. the interior is rusty below the grates. the grates are also in good shape.
can i just wire wheel the rust off the flavor guard as its called and use a high temp bbq paint on it ?

where i live there are less than a dozen pellet grills in the whole town and NO BODY has ever seen an RF smoker/grill except on tv ...  ha ha ha.

i would just like to add one to my arsenal of smokers and grills and get away from the old broil king propane grill i have.... the pellet grill can fire up about as fast as a propane to burn up a steak or 2...

THANKS FOR ANY INPUT.


----------



## seenred (Feb 4, 2014)

What kind/brand of pellet grill is this?  I assume that what you are calling the "flavor guard" may be either the drip pan or the heat diffuser.  What material is this guard made of?  In my pellet pit, the drip pan and heat diffuser are both stainless steel, so rust (and paint) wouldn't be an issue.  Was it originally painted?  If it was painted, you can certainly repaint with high temp bbq paint after you get the rust off.  It will be important to re-season your pit after you do this.

Red


----------



## goliath (Feb 4, 2014)

its a Louisiana grill, and YES ... it would be the heat diffuser. its a heavy gauge steel. in the manual online it says to line that and the drip pan with heavy duty aluminum foil and change it out periodically. do you guys that dont have stainless do this? i guess i can get the guy thats selling it to make me one out of stainless as he owns a fabricating shop !!!!!

but ill try the wire wheel 1st

thanks for the help


----------



## gomez93 (Feb 4, 2014)

Mine is stainless and I still wrap with foil, makes clean-up easier.


----------



## goliath (Feb 4, 2014)

for $300 more i have decided to pull the trigger on the new one. im getting the price from 5 years ago wholesale so i would be slow in the noggin to not do it. actually close to 1/2 price of the list price now. my buddy tried to bring them in up here but everyone stared like he had 2 heads......

MY WIN  :)

i will definitely do the tinfoil wrap and look after it. my broil king lasted a couple rebuilds and i store my Q's indoors so they last.

right now i am enjoying my MES and the big smoker i made a few months back so much im not in a rush to start grilling yet.....

but ya gotta make a move when its time ... i was always told if ya leave the steaks on the shelf they are gonna spoil ...   ha ha ha


----------



## bbqhead (Feb 4, 2014)

Hi , I also have a louisana pellet grill with the steel deflector and I always refoil it when I get ready to use it . Good luck  !!


----------



## goliath (Feb 4, 2014)

THANKS bbqhead .....
any other pointers or tips you can give me about these grills please just PM me.....
like i have stated ... they are basically non existent here.... so a chance to have an experienced QUER pass on some info would be great.

lots of stuff like how to do steaks , raosts , chickens ...  lol

i will be getting the "450", just standard, not going with all the digital stuff.

smoke cycle at the beginning?

i have read the manual but there is no replacement for experience !!!!!

thanks


----------



## seenred (Feb 4, 2014)

Congrats on the new pit, Goliath!  Those Louisiana grills look like real nice rigs.  If your interested, you oughta join our Pellet Smokers Group:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/groups/

I'm not sure how many group members are Louisiana grill owners, but all pellet pits have similarities...so there's always good info to be had.

Red


----------

